# Company in Need of Testers



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A company has approached me looking for testers of a new product, and there is a small monetary compensation for those willing. Please do not post or discuss anything about the product or company here. If you have any questions, please take it up with the # below.



> WANTED: HUNTING & FISHING ENTHUSIASTS
> 
> If you love your sport and pursue it every chance you get, we want to hear from you. Please call our toll-free number to become part of our consumer testing panel. We'll make it worth your while.
> 
> ...


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris I called for your little scam lets see if it works


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ditto.....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I bit also...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

sotaman said:


> Chris I called for your little scam lets see if it works


I actually get nothing for this "plug". I just figured some guys may want to earn some gas money for testing a free product.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

No you see I am all about trying out new stuff. But I don't want to get harrased to no end to try cooking products after this


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

I bit also....had to leave a message. We'll see if I get a call back. Has anybody received a call back yet?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

no call back for me. But someone did call about viagra Darn you Chris


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

sota
Been experiencing E.D. have you !!! :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope not yet anyway I hope it doesn't strike this young for the love of all things holy I am only 27.

Now you and Jiffy on the other hand I should have passed on your numbers


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nope, not me yet !!! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nope.....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

i tried also


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Lindberg9 said:


> i tried also


Viagra??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Noooo- i tried calling-i left a message :lol: Hopefully not anytime soon :laugh:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I got the call today.....there sending it to me next week. Nothing big!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I got the call also...... :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I got the call to and they are sending me something I am sworn to secrets for the company.. But I think the rest of you would be jeolus


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Viagra????


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope something better then that it was used in the first Austin Powers show!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I know.......Fembots!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I recieved a call today and no, Maverick, it was not from Viagra


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

From Austen Powers, Oh God please say its a penis pump!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

swedish and everything boy oh boy my wife is sure excited now


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

sotaman said:


> swedish and everything boy oh boy my wife is sure excited now


Are you getting supersized??


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

She hopes so


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ahh yes, I can see the commercial now...... 
Sotaman is looking cool 
And with a call to Enzyte about natural male enhancement, Sotaman is living large.
In a few short weeks Sotaman has a big, new spring of confidence.
A generous swelling of pride.
And the one thing every man deserves:
A little well-earned respect from the neighborhood.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't know what is funnier....the comment....or the fact Mossy seemingly memorized the enzyte commercial.....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

that was exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"One copy of the book *Swedish Penis Enlarger Pumps - That IS My Bag Baby * written by Sotaman 'Danger' Powers" :lol: :lol:

Is it the ninja throwing shoe?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> Ahh yes, I can see the commercial now......
> Sotaman is looking cool
> And with a call to Enzyte about natural male enhancement, Sotaman is living large.
> In a few short weeks Sotaman has a big, new spring of confidence.
> ...


ROFLMAO :rollin:

:jammin:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

LMAO

I am glad I sure can I can help with the laughs it sounds like Mossy has given the free trial pack a try.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

They have free trial packs? Hhhmmm, sounds like your quite familiar with the product !!! :rollin:


----------

